# Farley' s ink



## woody (Nov 4, 2002)

Here' s a Farley' s ink bottle that I dug this summer.
 This is the first verifiable Stoddard ink that I have dug here in New Hampshire.
 It is an open pontil and in excellent shape with no apparent damage.
 In this particular dump I was digging I dug 7 or 8 whole open pontiled bottles, including a nice green Harrison' s Columbian ink.


----------



## woody (Nov 4, 2002)

Here' s another view of this highly desireable ink.


----------



## woody (Nov 5, 2002)

Here' s another view from a different angle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

It's a beauty, Woody! []


----------



## phil44 (Jul 3, 2011)

nice!!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 3, 2011)

Classic American glass.

 Any reason old posts are being pulled up?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 3, 2011)

Farley' s ink - 11/4/2002 6:44:27 PM   

 Wow, old post!


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 3, 2011)

dang..musta been a awesome dig!!!wtg!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

> Any reason old posts are being pulled up?


 
 ..you could call it a case of temporary necrophilia.. []


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 3, 2011)

not really a dead post , just a slightly aged one. Vintage you might say.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

Woody was just a rookie when he posted it.. []


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

That's a nice one! Sometimes old posts are good there's so many nice bottles, hard to see them all.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Charles,

 Thanks for digging up Woody's Farley. I think this may be the earliest debut of one of our current member's dug bottles here on the beloved blue pages.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's an EARLY POST

 ..I'm fascinated by the early ABN days.. it was quite different back then..


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

Haven't heard much from Max lately.






 "Then add a bottle of. Zomogen, â€™a valuable tonic food containing iron in an easily assimiable form." From.

 A cyber bump to Max, Guest, and your Cyberness...


----------



## deenodean (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh My, I am speechless!!  I have to bend down and pick up my jaw !!


----------



## downeastdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

On the one hand, it is pretty confusing when a wicked old post gets pulled back up.  I was about to freak out and write a huge gushing of congratulations to Woody, thinking that the Farleys had just been dug this summer.  
 On the other hand, I never saw the original post, didn't know Woody had dug a Farleys.  It is one of the holy grails for New England diggers.
 So I guess I'll say a belated congratulations :/  What a bottle


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2011)

it would be nice to have a forum section just for the greatest posts. 
 An antique bottles . net hall of fame?
 Only the moderators could copy posts to there.
 The posts would be locked, just for viewing.
 Maybe once a month 4 or 5 posts could be selected and people could vote on the best one to put there.
 They could be recent or old posts.


----------



## woody (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> not really a dead post , just a slightly aged one. Vintage you might say.


 
 just like me..........LOL!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2011)

> it would be nice to have a forum section just for the greatest posts.
> An antique bottles . net hall of fame?
> Only the moderators could copy posts to there.
> The posts would be locked, just for viewing.
> ...


 
 bad idea?  Too complicated?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 5, 2011)

> bad idea? Too complicated?


 

 Naw,...very fun idea,...not complicated at all....


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2011)

What else are you digging, Wood?  Love it.  I also like the idea of a section for greatest finds/posts.


----------

